
Theranos Authorizes New Shares That Could Raise Valuation - w1ntermute
http://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-authorizes-new-shares-that-could-raise-valuation-1446083616
======
chkuendig
_Separately, Theranos has raised nearly twice as much capital from investors
as previously widely reported. As of April, Theranos had raised $752 million,
according to other regulatory filings._

 _Theranos founder and Chief Executive Elizabeth Holmes declined to comment on
the higher figure when asked about it at last week’s WSJ.D Live conference,
reiterating the company’s prior statements that it has raised “over $400
million.”_

That's weird. Why would they low-ball the amount of money they raised?

